# passenger door won't open from outside



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

okay, so i know why i sometimes can't open my door from the outside but the problem is i don't know how to fix it and i'm hoping someone can inform me. the rod that pushes the latch when you push in the door handle button is too far away from the latch and so when i push the button it doesn't push the latch enough to open the door and it just slides underneath the latch. is there a way i can adjust that latch to make it closer, or how do i fix this? thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Go to your local parts store and pick up some rubber vacuum caps. They have several sizes that will slide over the pin that pushes the latch assemble.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree....been there also!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

bend the latch to where the button rod pushes the latch. Happens over time.


----------

